# MBTA Police



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a question for all you guys on the job or those who are more familiar with this Civil Service BS than I am. I recently moved from one town to another this past year and will be graduating college in the spring, so naturally I want to get on somewhere and am concerned about which town I will actually have "residency" in. However, I was thinking about the T and how they recruit off of the list. Should I put the T as my #2 choice??? How do they pick people??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

MBTA has no residency. They are looking at vets for the most part but they are open to others who have some sort of useful background "foreign language skills, knowledge of MBTA transit system, or in your case, a college degree". Call up the MBTA PD buisness line and ask where you can send in a resume/cover letter. That's what I did and I got a positive response from the chief but I dont know if he means that or not.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Unless you've lived in the town you are in for the past year, you are not considered a resident and will not receive the preference for ANY town.

Unless you're a veteran, I wouldn't even bother putting in for the MBTA. I have no veteran's status and I was placed well above 500 on their list.

Veterans status goes all the way up to #393 on the standings list.

In other words...I personally don't believe that it is worth wasting a spot on the list putting in for the MBTA (in my case, anyway).


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmm...interesting. I have the utmost respect for vets, but it seems that the facts that I am bilingual (I speak Spanish nearly fluently), am an EMT with 3 years of experience, and will have a degree make me a good candidate for ANY department. I dont mean to stir up sh*t with those of you who are veterans or are on the job or anything, but rather am expressing my frustration with the ludricous system in this state. Channy...thanks for the advice, I will be calling the T soon. And as for what Frank said, seems as if I am sh*t out of luck if I have residency "nowhere." :evil:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

I disputed this when I heard it, but I was told by a decent source that the MBTA had offered slots in their class to Firefighters ( thats right) that were on the layoff list for FF's. I actually laughed when I heard that but again the source was an MBTA P.O


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it was discussed before... but they have arson investigators in the MBTA Academy, which, I beleive, would account for the firefighters.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

EMT857398";p="50305 said:


> Hmm...interesting. I have the utmost respect for vets, but it seems that the facts that I am bilingual (I speak Spanish nearly fluently), am an EMT with 3 years of experience, and will have a degree make me a good candidate for ANY department. I dont mean to stir up sh*t with those of you who are veterans or are on the job or anything, but rather am expressing my frustration with the ludricous system in this state. Channy...thanks for the advice, I will be calling the T soon. And as for what Frank said, seems as if I am sh*t out of luck if I have residency "nowhere." :evil:


I forgot to mention that MBTA does not have residency preference...you may not get very far without a residence or veteran's status... I did not put in for my own town because I wasn't sure I wanted to be a 'small town cop'.

Big mistake. Even though I got a 95, the best that I placed on any of the towns I put in for was 50.

Don't get me wrong...I'm not saying don't take the exam and do the best that you can...just because you never know (and having more practice on the test never hurts). But, what I am saying is that with civil circus you probably won't place very high anywhere (even with an excellent score).


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys. I guess the bottom line is I'm screwed. Only in this great Commonwealth. I've take tons of tests out of state (i.e. in Maryland where I go to school), but I realized my dream is to be a police officer in Massachusetts. Why should any one of us have to go anywhere else right???


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Don't get too down on the T, i know a few people who got cards from them who just did well on the test. They were not vets, nor did they have any other special talent. On the other hand I know someone who is a spanish speaking female veteran, who got a 90, and has not gotten one card off this current list. My advise is just take the test and hope for the best.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

EMT857398";p="50305 said:


> Hmm...interesting. I have the utmost respect for vets, but it seems that the facts that I am bilingual (I speak Spanish nearly fluently), am an EMT with 3 years of experience, and will have a degree make me a good candidate for ANY department. I dont mean to stir up sh*t with those of you who are veterans or are on the job or anything, but rather am expressing my frustration with the ludricous system in this state. Channy...thanks for the advice, I will be calling the T soon. And as for what Frank said, seems as if I am sh*t out of luck if I have residency "nowhere." :evil:


you can always try departments that dont require residency. There was a post here not too long ago that had a lost of all municipal departments which indicates whether they are civil service or if there is a residency requirement.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

EMT857398";p="50368 said:



> Thanks for all the input guys. I guess the bottom line is I'm screwed. Only in this great Commonwealth. I've take tons of tests out of state (i.e. in Maryland where I go to school), but I realized my dream is to be a police officer in Massachusetts. Why should any one of us have to go anywhere else right???


I was in your position in the early 1990s. I left Massachusetts for the federal government and do not regret it. I have had a much more interesting career than if I had stayed.

The Veteran's preference should stay. You can't change your race but you can become a veteran. The choice is yours. Join the Army National Guard, you will be a veteran by the end of next year


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Don't forget that there are towns out there that are not civil service. I have had great luck working for three non-civil service towns over the past seven years. :idea:


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

You guys are awesome...I appreciate the wealth of knowledge and all the advice for a young buck like myself. And for once in my life, I am not being sarcastic hahaha.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just to clear some things up....

In regards to the Arson Investigator attending the T Academy. This particular person IS a full time employee from a Municipality. Not a layoff or a T Cop -he got his training through their Academy. There is a whole thread about this in some other section of the page.

Just because people attended the T Academy, doesn't mean they work for the MBTA Police.


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations on your recent graduation 16.................


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks buddy....

Give me a chirp/email whatever..... everything is going well so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I am a T cop. Vet status is huge if you are a vet and score well you will be hired aslong as you pass the phych, physical and physical apptitude test and show up for all parts of the hiring process on time dressed in an appropriate manner. If they call for a spanish speaking officer you can get called if you are not a vet. Being an EMT and haveing a degree do not account for much.


----------



## patrolman244 (Oct 12, 2004)

Channy1984 said:


> you can always try departments that dont require residency. There was a post here not too long ago that had a lost of all municipal departments which indicates whether they are civil service or if there is a residency requirement.


Does anyone know what towns or cities dont have a residency preference?


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

Is #115 a good number for the MBTA list


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just curious,

Anybody know where the "Transit Police" are with hiring plans? Is there another academy set for upcoming months?


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Does the T take laterals?


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

Sarge, I'm pretty sure they stopped laterals at the beginning of the last administration there, but they could be considering it now. If you want some more info on that job let me know.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay.....................

So anybody know where they are for hiring?


----------



## mpd594 (Dec 2, 2005)

So anybody know where they are for hiring?[/QUOTE]

Supposedly they are going to be taking 25 laterals-and they wanted to hire 25-50 new hires for a Feb class but those plans are said to be on the backburner for now.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Backburner? oh no! well hopefully they will come with dates soon. They got a new website, but nothing there about employment.


----------

